# Everyone's trusty steed?



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm just curious as to what everyone here daily drives. I'm fond of cars almost as much as I am of clothes and love me a fun drive on the back roads on a sunny day. So post here a picture of what gets you around every day:

I drive 1.6 litres of japanese fury!

https://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture126dr0.jpg

Nissan 200SX. My first car, 5 speed, I love the little thing.

Edit: Snow optional. That day was fun, driving through 3 inches of unplowed snow on all seasons... >_>


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

No vehicle.

I don't believe in automobiles


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

1997 SAAB 9000. I bought it used with about 83K on it, double that now.

I needed a new car about five years ago because my old Plymouth Grand Voyager, which I really liked, got totaled when we were rear-ended on the Garden State Parkway. The van was a four-wheel drive, so naturally I was looking for a Subaru, the state car of Vermont. What I found, though, was that used Subarus were going for about the same price as used SAABs and Volvos of the same age and mileage. That seemed weird to me, but it got me looking at Volvos and SAABs, which I hadn't been thinking of before.

I know the reputation, but this one has been reliable, and it hasn't cost me a ton in repairs. It also doesn't drive or feel like a ten year old car. I like it, and my plan is to keep it at least until my kid is out of college.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

My trusty steed for the next 18 months:










And some of the places it takes me:



















ROVER: Do not follow...you will not make it!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

San Sugar Annie, registered Quarterhorse with 5 world champions in her immediate pedigree, or her daughter Larkin's Lady in Red ( AKA Pumpkin) the very first registered get of AQHA Superhorse Look Who's Larkin and son of twice Superhorse Rugged Lark. It's a short ride from the boarding ranch past Pam Anderson's pink castle luv mess, er nest, down the canyon, up a slope to the buddhist Monastery I work at part time. For everything else it's a Toyota Corolla LE ( big yawn)


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

2007 Nissan Altima
2000 Ford Taurus

2000 Harley-Davidson Super Glide
https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mybikezf3.jpg

Cruiser


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*rides*

94 Range Rover LWB, bought used with 39,000 miles, now has 105,000 +/-. Super road car and good in the rough.
95 Land Rover D-90, bought used with 30,000 miles, now has 130,000 +/-. Good around town, good in the rough. I plan to keep it forever.
'04 Lotus Elise bought new. Has about 5,000 miles. (I may sell it as I don't drive it enough. It is very fun and very fast. I don't want to wear it out or crash it.)
Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

2001-2006--Still have as a third car when necessary


2005-2007--Wife bought in 2004, I drove for 2 years, now wife driving again


10/2007-present--Bought for daily commute


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

2004 Porsche 911 Turbo
2005.5 VW Jetta TDI


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

A 2008 Toyota Yaris sedan, in Flint Mica (which is sort of a metallic dark gray). With just a few options, the most significant of which would be automatic transmission.

From the outside it looks tiny, but the interior's actually quite roomy enough for even an oversized guy like me. And the back seat will easily accommodate a couple of adult passengers, too.

It turns on a dime, has more than adequate acceleration, gets better gas mileage than anything this side of a hybrid, and was dirt cheap to purchase. Oh, and it's a Japanese-built Toyota, so I'm guessing that with little more than routine service it'll give me a couple of hundred thousand miles of reliable operation.

And since buying myself a Garmin Nuvi 360 GPS Navigator, I don't even get lost anymore.


----------



## iwantansi (Feb 17, 2008)

97 Acura Integra... not by absolute choice but im loyal to Hondas.....


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Scoundrel said:


> No vehicle.
> 
> I don't believe in automobiles


But they believe in you!


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

1987 Mercedes 560 SEL
1982 Porsche 928


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

1995 chevy silverado (small block 8, extended cab)
2001 mitsubishi eclipse (the 2.4L 4, stick)

both paid for, not much to look at


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

2001 Jaguar Vanden Plas XJ-8. I had a 1999 just like it - put many many miles on it and found this one barely used. Bought it, moved my stuff in and it is absolutely the same car. Two buttons changed on the radio and that was it. Looks and feels exactly the same.
And a big german-bred Hanovarian gelding of the L line that I hunt and event on.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

2000 Ford Mustang V6, 175,000 miles, and the only maintenance has been oli changes, one set of headlights, two break jobs and three sets of tires. Damn American cars just don't last!:devil:


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> No vehicle.
> 
> I don't believe in automobiles


But you still look both ways when you cross the street, right?:devil:


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

2004 Mazda RX-8 bought in 2007 with 24K on the clock - now almost 40K. Car is a blast to drive, but the build quality of these early RX-8s is terrible - rattles galore. It also gets about 16mpg on high test (required) if I'm lucky...


----------



## a4audi08 (Apr 27, 2007)

what do you think?


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

1995 Isuzu P'up 2WD
2004 Honda Shadow Aero 750

Those are my personal rides back home in the states.

Here in Kuwait drive company car, a 2007 Mazda 6.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

From oldest to newest (which is not very)

89 BMW K100RS
98 Olds Aurora
00 Lincoln LS


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Scoundrel said:


> No vehicle.
> 
> I don't believe in automobiles


Me neither Scoundrel,I take public transportation all the time.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Howard said:


> I take public transportation all the time.


I take public transportation when it's convenient and appropriate to do so. For example, in about an hour, I plan on taking Light Rail, rather than driving into Baltimore and doing the parking garage thing. Then I'll take it home later in the evening. This is for an event being held several blocks from the Camden Yards LR stop. Given the nice weather, I don't mind walking a little.

But much of the time, public transportation is neither convenient, nor appropriate for my specific needs. At those times, I get in my car and drive.

When I drive, it's not because I don't believe in public transportation. When I take Light Rail, it's not because I don't believe in automobiles. I guess what I don't believe in, is foolishly opting not to avail myself of the best possible option for a given situation.

(And for the record, I know plenty of people who would rather sit in traffic for 3 hours and pay $60 for parking, than take an easy, comfortable, 45 minute Metro ride for $1.75, that'll deliver them to within 200 yards of their destination. While I think they're being very foolish, I totally and completely support their freedom of choice.)


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

NewYorkBuck said:


> 2004 Porsche 911 Turbo


I'm jealous, that must be so much fun . This is actually my dream car.



Gurdon said:


> '04 Lotus Elise bought new. Has about 5,000 miles. (I may sell it as I don't drive it enough. It is very fun and very fast. I don't want to wear it out or crash it.)
> Regards,
> Gurdon


I don't think you have to worry about wearing it out, but keep in mind that if you get into any kind of accident chances are it will be totalled.

On another car forums I read, a guy who drives an elise had someone back up into him at somehwere around 2MPH and it cracked the front clam shell(Elises don't have bumpers) and resulted in about $17000 worth of damage. Hope it's got full coverage and drive it hard, that's what it was made for! Track day, autocross, whatever it may be, the car begs to be thrown around corners.

Edit: His car wasn't totalled, nearly was. Either way, you get the idea.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Mr. Golem said:


> I'm jealous, that must be so much fun . This is actually my dream car.


Golem - we share a common bond, as this is my dream car as well. I waited for years to get it, and finally pulled the trigger last December. I love it more each time I get in - seal grey w black interior - the supercar you can drive everyday. There is a guy on one of the Porsche boards with a 2002 Turbo who has 175,000 northeastern US miles on his with a very short list of maintenance items! (He routinely posts pics of his dash to keep us updated.) Then there is the performance - 420 stock hp (EASILY increased to over 500, but 420 is already unusable on the streets.) In fact, since the Turbo engine is based on the GT racing block, most tuners say you can push the engine to about 700 HP before you'll run into problems. Not that I would ever do that, but tis amazing that you can get 700 hp from a 3.6 liter engine. Funny thing is, the acceleration is not the part of the performance I like the best. Rear engine provides overstear, which in the hands of a competent driver will out corner anything on the road. You just have to get past the natural reaction of hitting the brake in a fast turn - you start to slide - hit the gas! Four wheel drive and an awesome ECT program has tamed the Turbo a lot in the recent years anyway. Dont forget the Porsche brakes either - which are IMO unparalleled in the auto industry. Lastly, the styling. What more to say - 911 shape is timeless and classic. Forty plus years and still going strong.

Ah.....I think I need top go for a drive tonight......


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I thought this might be another Spitzer thread.

I drive a Pontiac G-6. Boring and average, I suppose, but it's dependable and gets good mileage!


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Similar internet images of my trusted Steeds:

A LR Discovery which is my everyday work steed

A W12 Phaeton which is my leisure and feel good steed










An Audi A8L which is Mrs. Asterix's


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Saab 9-3 and a Ford F-150 4x4 5.4 Triton V8 crew cab. I'd love to have a Cayman S.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

96 Subaru Legacy (regular suspension, not Outback) 5-speed wagon with 130,000 and 83 F-100, three on the tree, with an odometer that's gone around at least twice.

I come from the school that doesn't believe a car is properly seasoned until it's hit 100K.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

2002 Porsche 911 C4S 
2001 Mercedes-Benz CL600 
2001 Infiniti QX4


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

My wife bought me a yellow Lamborghini Diablo for my birthday. Beautiful car. I keep it on the dresser next to my cufflinks. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I've got a ten-year-old pickup. 120,000 miles, 25-30 mpg, no note, nothing but liability insurance, and I do all the maintenance myself ('cept tires of course). Total cost of ownership including parts, maintenance, and insurance but not counting gas has been about $700/year.

I'm gonna keep it until it stops going.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

2005 VW Sharan Tdi 130
( got four kids) - still, love the car , very reliable and very economical - 42mpg average - not bad! 43,000 miles so far


Peugot 205 Hdi , 2002 model 19,000 miles - good for getting about and for short journeys though handles long journeys pretty well - 65 mpg - amazing!


When kids have left home seriously thinking about getting a second hand Audi A6 Avant - can't afford new!! Best looking estate car on road I think ( got 2 dogs as well so will need an estate)


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

My wife owns a navy blue 2003 Mercedes ML 320. My daughter owns a black 2005 BMW X3. They let me borrow the cars if they are so inclined. If not, then I have to drive this...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

> But much of the time, public transportation is neither convenient, nor appropriate for my specific needs. At those times, I get in my car and drive.


Do you hate your car sometimes Mike?


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Howard said:


> Do you hate your car sometimes Mike?


Not hate, but I can almost work up a very mild dislike for it when I have to pay my auto insurance premiums. It's sort of how the pleasure of owning a couple of nice new suits is maybe diminished a little when their cost shows up on my Visa statement. But it's a minor and temporary thing, if even that.

Basically, I like my car quite a lot. It's comfortable, private, climate controlled, is a great place for listening to NPR, and it lets me get to all sorts of interesting or useful places that aren't readily accessible any other way. I probably derive more pleasure from it than I do from almost any of my other possessions, and more than I do from various of my personal relationships.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

1994 Mercedes W124 E500. It's sort of like a beige Crown Vic built in Zuffenhausen.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

07 BMW z4 most days 
00 jeep cherokee the other days

MrR


----------



## Absolute Beginner (Jan 31, 2008)

My trusty steed goes back on the road this week and I couldn't be more excited!


2005 Genuine Stella
150cc 2T


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

*502 Cubes, 450 HP, 524 Ft. lbs of torque....6 mpg!*

This is my baby, it was a rust bucket when I bought it, hole in the floor pan, rust in every quarter panel. In 2003, I drove it 2500 miles on the Hot Rod Power Tour. My wife says we could have gone on an Alaskan cruise for what I paid in gas!

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb107/msphotog_photos/Elky.jpg


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

*Trusty Steed.*

Nissan Micra. Now 13yrs old, owned since new. Has 312,000k's on it. Still gets over 46m.p.g and more then capable of cruising above legal speed limits all day long.

Mychael


----------



## WhoKnows (May 29, 2007)

GMC Yukon


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Absolute Beginner said:


> My trusty steed goes back on the road this week and I couldn't be more excited!
> 
> 2005 Genuine Stella
> 150cc 2T


I love scooters and yours is absolutely beautiful! I want to buy a Vespa sometime in the future for cruising around town and for general good weather.


----------



## Absolute Beginner (Jan 31, 2008)

Mr. Golem said:


> I love scooters and yours is absolutely beautiful! I want to buy a Vespa sometime in the future for cruising around town and for general good weather.


Thanks, Mr. Golem.

It's a purchase that you won't regret, although you'll probably find it to be the start of a new obsession. I'd be happy to answer any questions that you have. Feel free to PM me if you want.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

I just moved to DC and was lucky enough to find an apt 2 blocks from work so I can walk and avoid the hellish commute in the area. If I have to go anywhere in the DC metro area, I use... the METRO. Lots faster than driving for most places and I don't have to worry about finding a parking spot. $$$ When I do drive, I have a 2006 BMW M3 w/ supercharger. The fastest car in the traffic jams here!!


----------



## noble (May 22, 2007)

*Volvo.*

My wife and I both drive Volvo's..I an S60 and her a V70. We have been buying new Volvo's every year since we married 11 years ago.

It's time for a new car for me and I'm thinking BMW this time...any thoughts?

sorry but no pics.

noble


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

I drive a '97 Volvo S90 (which is really a 960 -- they just called it the S90 in '96 and '97).

I'm in the market for a '76 Triumph TR6 convertible in daily driving condition. If anyone knows of one for sale...


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

noble said:


> My wife and I both drive Volvo's..I an S60 and her a V70. We have been buying new Volvo's every year since we married 11 years ago.
> 
> It's time for a new car for me and I'm thinking BMW this time...any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Depends on what you're looking for. I have been a life-long BMW fan but am less than impressed with their current offerings (other than the 6 series, that is). That said, they are still the most enjoyable sedans on the road today. Audi and Infiniti come close but still don't have the same level of refinement and driving pleasure, IMO. The BMWs are hugely different from the Volvo, obviously.

Bill


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

noble said:


> My wife and I both drive Volvo's..I an S60 and her a V70. We have been buying new Volvo's every year since we married 11 years ago.
> 
> It's time for a new car for me and I'm thinking BMW this time...any thoughts?
> 
> ...


I have owned BMWs with great delight. I strayed from the brand a few years ago after I became discouraged by local service issues. Although I know they make a great car, and I would still recommend one, I haven't returned to the brand.


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

2009 BMW 335i convertible
2004 Nissan Titan awd truck
2005 Harley Davidson softail deluxe
2008 Honda crv awd

I highly recommend BMWs having owned various types for over 14 years now. I particularly liked my last one - a 330xi - great for Connecticut winters. My current one is a rush - though strictly spring through early fall.
Hondas are damn good too for the price, my crv is extremely reliable and also good in snow.
The Nissan Titan is reliable and very roomy - has to be for my two Labradors and a Rottweiler - though it has developed a distinctly doggy odour over the years!
The Harley? My 'therapy' transport!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

This is my ride:

The Pierce Transit bus


----------



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

Torch Red 1999 Ford F-250 Super Duty 7.3L Power Stroke diesel 4x4 that just turned over 200,000 miles with just routine maintenance. Still pulls like a freight train, but drives like one too.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

My daily driver is an '06 BMW 330xi. My wife drives a Lexus LX470. She's 5' 2", so it's quite the sight.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

We are a two Volvo house. I drive a new model XC70 D5 and my wide a V50 D5. After a very serious accident in my last Volvo - a XC90, and walking away with superficial injuries, I'll only ever own Volvos. Neurotic, perhaps but there you go.

Anyway, there's few cars as comfortable and the Volvo premium HiFi with Dynaudio speakers is unreal.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

VictorRomeo said:


> Anyway, there's few cars as comfortable and the Volvo premium HiFi with Dynaudio speakers is unreal.


I am a hi-fi nut, and the best sounding loudspeakers I have heard in my life are the Dynaudio Confidence C4s. So I'm not at all surprised that they are successful in an automobile application.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

You know there are a couple of us here who play over at a top class A/V and HiFi forum - if interested PM me and I'll tell you all about it. If you like your hifi, you'll be in good company. I'm a Kharma and B&W speaker owner myself.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Saab 9-5 Aero


----------



## Centaur (Feb 2, 2010)

*1937 Roadster (Raleigh)*

Had a 1995 BMW 325 convertible. Fantastic engine. Followed home one day by two pikeys in a van - did I want to sell the car? Told them no. Two days later it disappeared. Hmmm.

That was over two years ago - thought about replacing it, but on the other hand my bank account has certainly appreciated not running a car. So for now this is my steed:








Note the chainguard. It makes for very dignified progress.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

VictorRomeo said:


> You know there are a couple of us here who play over at a top class A/V and HiFi forum - if interested PM me and I'll tell you all about it. If you like your hifi, you'll be in good company. I'm a Kharma and B&W speaker owner myself.


PM sent. Thanks much.


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> This is my ride:
> 
> The Pierce Transit bus


You're lucky ZG....no public transport where I live. I enjoy going to Europe and travelling on the public transportation systems - never miss a car.


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

Chouan said:


> Saab 9-5 Aero


My son just purchased one Chouan. Do you recommend the Saab 9-5 Aero?


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Asterix said:


> My trusted Steeds:
> 
> A LR Discovery which is my everyday work steed
> A W12 Phaeton which is my leisure and feel good steed
> An Audi A8L which is Mrs. Asterix's


Current daily work steed is an Acura RL
Land Rover Discovery was replaced with a Ranger Rover HSE
Wife's Audi A8L replaced with a VW Touareg
W12 Phaeton sold but still debating on a worthy replacement


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Scoundrel said:


> No vehicle.
> 
> I don't believe in automobiles


I don't believe in cars either (sorry for the blurry picture) :cool2:


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

camorristi said:


> I don't believe in cars either (sorry for the blurry picture) :cool2:


I assure you, they're perfectly real.... I've seen loads of them. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

PT Cruiser


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

Chevy malibu, until a bmw convertable drops below $30K.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm all about Honda with my Accord


----------

